# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Springtime Ohio Mandolin Get-Together

## Eric C.

Good Morning Folks,
February already, wow. Last fall a few of us Cafe-goers from northern Ohio got together one Sunday afternoon to play some mandolin (and this cool-looking keyboard with a neck thing), get to know one another and test drive mandolins. We all decided this was something that we would like to do again come springtime.

Well, it's nearly Spring so lets do it again! Last time, my favorite little hometown bar was gracious enough to lend their stage and I'm sure they would be more than happy to do so again. Although, if any have a different spot they would like to suggest, I'm all for a road trip.

I would like to make this some Sunday in April so everyone will have a couple months to plan for this.

Londy, I know you're itching to show off your brand-spanking new Collings (you passing out "It's a Mando!" cigars?)

Ed, bring some low end along! But bring the mandolin too, you know you still enjoy those 8 strings.

Mandolinlee, I'm looking forward to meeting you!

Of course, the more the merrier so everyone is welcome, post here, pm me for my email, phone number, etc.

Thanks everyone and looking forward to this upcoming gathering!

Eric

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## oldwave

Cool I'll make it if possible

----------


## William Smith

Where in Northeast Ohio do ya'll meet? I might have interest if its close enough and I can get away as I'm in north west PA!

----------


## Jim Garber

My daughter is in college at Oberlin but our visits are sporadic. You never know. LMK where and when.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I would have liked to make the last one in Wellington, but was unable. My work is unpredictable as far as scheduling goes but if it works out this spring, I'd like to give it a try.

----------


## mandolinlee

Eric C. - 
I think I'll reserve every Sunday in April.
Lee

----------


## mandolinlee

Ed Goist -
Bring that new hot-rodded Ovation, I believe lots of us want to see and hear it.
Lee

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Dan Hulse

That would be very cool. Count me in pending date & time confirmation. So is this an acoustic jam, acoustic electric, or... ? Will I need an amp, will there be a pa...? Can't wait.

----------


## Leverman61

Great idea Eric!  I'd love to join as well if I can swing it.

----------


## Eric C.

Hello 1-2-many. Last time was a mix of a bit of everything (Ed has quite the effects pedal package!

To be honest, whatever is comfortable for everyone. Last time I brought a PA/speakers so that option was there. We played mostly acoustic, especially as the evening approached. The place we had this at last time also has an open acoustic jam night which is always fun.

PM me if you wish with an email and I'll add you to the email group as plans start to form.

Eric

Flatrock- Would love to have you also. I would definitely like to do this in April.

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm in for sure.
Eric, I'd like as much notice as possible, as I'd like to bring all my instruments, so I'll need to rent a trailer or something.  :Redface:   :Smile:   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Eric C.

----------


## Eric C.

> I'm in for sure.
> Eric, I'd like as much notice as possible, as I'd like to bring all my instruments, so I'll need to rent a trailer or something.


PLEASE don't tell me you picked up the drums, too!

But on a serious note, I'll be sending the first round of emails out this weekend so we can get a date set. That's a hot little Les Paul, by the way.

Eric

----------


## KristinEliza

Could a former Buckeye attend?  If it's a date that I have free I can visit the relatives AND get a mando fix.  That sounds pretty awesome to me!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eric C.

> Could a former Buckeye attend?  If it's a date that I have free I can visit the relatives AND get a mando fix.  That sounds pretty awesome to me!


You know it!

----------


## oldwave

Sounds good hope to make it when the date is announced.

----------


## Eric C.

Hi folks! Thank you for the large number if responses here and in my message folder!

I will be sending out an email to everyone this afternoon/evening with initial planning to get everyones input so watch your emails!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mandolinlee

Thought I'd bump this to see if it goes back to the first page!

What's happening????????????????????

Lee

----------


## Londy

When is the date?  I have my new Collings ready to go..oh and um, i will have to get some cigars to celebrate. I will also bring the Bird and maybe my Roland A-X1 like I did last time.  Should be another blast. You better cone off part of the street for the truck to park to unload Ed's gear.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Londy

I wanted you all to know that this summer, I will be hosting an acoustic jam at my home. More information to follow but I wanted to let you know sooner than later. I'm thinking non-stop music, something on the BBQ and beer!  We will put a song list together so everyone can play and there is not dead-air.  We will have other fun stuff to do as well so...it should be a blast.

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy -

Sounds like my kind of party -- Non-stop Acoustic music, BBQ and BEER! Sure hope i'm invited and can make it.

Thanks,

Lee

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Jake Howard

Let me know when you are going to have this, this sounds like fun! I didn't know there were many mandolin players in the northeast of Ohio!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eric C.

Hi folks!

Well we have a date and a location! We have set the date for April 28th in Wellington Ohio. The venue is a great little tavern with true homemade food, a nice stage by the front windows and we have the stage for the entire day. The locatoin is the Red Iron Bar & Grille located at 137 West Herrick Ave. Wellington Ohio 44090.

There are at least 5 of us confirmed (2 more than last year!). Come on down and have some fun. It will be great meeting other fellow Cafe members and everyone can drool over Londy's new Collings!

Eric

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Steve Roberts

Not sure of my schedule yet, but I just put this on my calendar and will try to come over that day.  I have a 4 month old A5 that if you aren't all drooled out over the Collings you can spend a little saliva on.  Also will bring an H5 mandola and an old F4.

Got a daughter at Oberlin too and would like to stop in and see her.

Steve Roberts
Cleveland

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

I hope to be there. Maybe not the entire day though...just until they ask me to leave.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C., 

mandolinlee

----------


## dwilken

i'm in.  i have to look up where wellington is.  i'm in sandusky.  not much of a player, but i'd love to meet folks and get that push to actually start playing more.  i'd be doing more talking/mingling than playing.   i have a kilburn i'd like to hear get played by someone who knows what they're doing.  i'm torturing it just strumming along to folk rock with some friends.  if anything is needed, amps/mikes etc.... i could bring some.  let me know.dave

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C.

----------


## Eric C.

Hiyas Dave. Just hop on 2 East, exit 58 south and drive about 20 minutes south. Looking forward to seeing you.

Eric

----------


## Popeye39

Nice meeting you tonight, Eric!  Unfortunately I will be out of town that date.  I will stay in touch and see the band again.  Nice to know you are in the neighborhood.

Robin

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C.

----------


## mandolinlee

Time to bump this thread again.

One week from today, we'll ALL be in Wellington making mandolin music.

Hope you're as excited as I am!!!!!!!!

See you there.

Lee

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Londy

Yeah!!! I will be there as well. This will be a blast. I am looking forward to it.

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Eric C.

Ha. I came here to bump the thread, and you guys beat me to the punch. See you folks Sunday!

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Londy

You may want to send the address again just in case it may have gotten lost in peoples email.  Its been a while since everyone corresponded.

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## oldwave

I am planning on coming barring unexpected disasters

----------


## Ed Goist

Looking forward to it.
1 PM start time?

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Eric C.

Here's the address in case it was missed on page 1:
The locatoin is the Red Iron Bar & Grille located at 137 West Herrick Ave. Wellington Ohio 44090




> You may want to send the address again just in case it may have gotten lost in peoples email.  Its been a while since everyone corresponded.

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Jim Garber

Can't make it this time but I will be in Oberlin prob the weekend of May 18-19 to help my daughter move out of her dorm for the end of the semester. I am not sure whether I will have time to get together with anyone to play but anything is possible.

----------


## Londy

do we have a song list or are we just going to wing it?

----------


## Ed Goist

Londy, I think we're mostly winging it.
I might pick a handful of core tunes and bring enough chord charts for those to go around.
I know some are arriving later, but since I'll be coming from 3 hours away I'd like to maximize the jamming time. Will anyone else be there at 1PM?
See everyone Sunday.

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy - I plan on bringing a few chord charts for tunes I play. Otherwise - wing it.

Ed - I'll be on the road almost 3 hours, so hoping to be there by 1:00 pm. Like you I want to play and visit as much as possible.

Regards,
Lee

----------


## flatpickr

hey Folks, I'm a  longtime flat picker that lives in shaker heights..play some mando too...don't know if i can make it to Wellington..this week end..any of you folks live close to shaker..wanna get together and pick ?  Stuart

----------


## Eric C.

Hi folks,
I'll be there bright and early so 1:00 will be a fine time. I have a friend that plays rhythm guitar and sings that wants to attend this time so we should have a singer for some songs.

Stuart,
I'm not sure where Shaker Heights is at.

Eric

----------


## flatpickr

> Hi folks,
> I'll be there bright and early so 1:00 will be a fine time. I have a friend that plays rhythm guitar and sings that wants to attend this time so we should have a singer for some songs.
> 
> Stuart,
> I'm not sure where Shaker Heights is at.
> Shaker heights is on the east side of Cleveland.
> Eric


Looks like I can make Wellington after all..so it's this Sunday at 100 right?

----------


## Londy

Cool folks. I can be there at 1 pm as well.  I was planning on only bringing my acoustic.  Do you see a need for electric if so I can bring the Bird.

----------


## oldwave

I live down in Macedonia about 20 minutes or so from the Heights pm me if you like.

----------


## Londy

I will post the dates of my summer jam after i confirm it.  Sorry for the delay on this one.  Look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!

----------


## Ed Goist

Eric; will you be there before 1PM? I can be there earlier if there are folks to meet/jam with.
Londy, I didn't plan on bringing any electrics this time, so if you bring your Mandobird bring an amp too.
I'll be bringing 1 or 2 mandos, and 1 or 2 guitars. I'll probably be playing guitar most of the time.
Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!

----------


## Eric C.

Hello Ed,
I plan on being there around 12:30. I have a late ending gig that Saturday so don't see myself getting there any earlier than that.  Maybe could push noon. All I have remaining is my trusty Morgan Monroe and an old tenor banjo (that is unfortunately in the shop getting set-up).

Eric




> Eric; will you be there before 1PM? I can be there earlier if there are folks to meet/jam with.
> Londy, I didn't plan on bringing any electrics this time, so if you bring your Mandobird bring an amp too.
> I'll be bringing 1 or 2 mandos, and 1 or 2 guitars. I'll probably be playing guitar most of the time.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!

----------


## dwilken

i finally refound this thread.  saw the date on the calender and jogged my memory.  how late will this be going on.  i may not be able to get there till 2 or even 3. but i will be there sooner or later.  may try and rearrange my schedule so i can make 1, but it will take a lot of begging.

----------


## flatpickr

> I live down in Macedonia about 20 minutes or so from the Heights pm me if you like.


John, I'm a regular on umgf...not on mandolin cafe much...can't figure out how to pm...my email address is flatpickr@aol.com. Send me an email to that address.

Did I meet you a few years ago at the late great Seth rosen's apartment? 

I plan on making it to Wellington. stuart

----------


## Ed Goist

Eric, get your rest...
I'll plan on being there around 1PM, and can stay into the evening for the open mic.

----------


## Eric C.

2 or 3 is fine. I talked to Dan today and he wont be there until around 3. It will be an all day event!





> i finally refound this thread.  saw the date on the calender and jogged my memory.  how late will this be going on.  i may not be able to get there till 2 or even 3. but i will be there sooner or later.  may try and rearrange my schedule so i can make 1, but it will take a lot of begging.

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Too late to jump in?  My wife and I had tomorrow afternoon bookmarked for yard work, but it is supposed to rain so I'm thinking a road trip (from Pittsburgh) might be in order.  We have a camp near Andover, Ohio and I've attempted to meet a couple of you in the NE Ohio area, but it never seems to work out.  I'll probably mingle more than play, but you never know.  I can bring a few mando's and a guitar or two.

----------


## Dan Hulse

The more the merrier! I,m planning on having fun! Hope you can make it.

----------


## Londy

Come on over man!  should be a blast!!! See yall there

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Eric C.

I'm going to have to bring a notebook to record mandolincafe user names of everyone I meet today. May be 10+ of us!

Eric

edit: and I picked up my tenor banjo yesterday afternoon so that should be fun.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Londy

Hey, I am trying to plan the next jam that I will be hosting and would like feedback on dates that work for everyone.  I am thinking the following:
Aug 25, or Sept 1, or Sept 22, or Sept 29th. Please let me know what works and I will provide a new forum with all the details on this fun-filled event.

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Just wanted to thank everyone involved in the Wellington get-together. Thanks to those who hosted it and those that took the time and trouble to drive so far to join the little group. It was a lot of fun for me. 

Obviously, it was an eclectic group to say the least. A lot of the music that was played was far beyond my capabilities. Thanks for taking it down a notch every now and then so I could jump in with my three chord hillbilly stuff! 

I look forward to seeing you all again sometime in the future.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## oldwave

I second the sentiment, it was loads of fun, and Mandolee was the highlight for me ! I will plan on trying to host something down here in the Cleveland Akron area later in the summer. 
John

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Chunky But Funky

I was just about to post the same thing!  Thanks to all involved at the Wellington get together.  I had a great time.  It was fun to sit back and hear the different songs being called out and doing my best to follow along watching the hands / chord changes from whoever called it out!  I just wish the picking would have been longer than the drive!  When the phone starts blowing up...it's time to go.  Some of us really should get together at our camp this summer and play by the lake or around the campfire.  Think about how far it would be for you to Andover, Ohio (on Pymatuning Lake).  Keep it in the back of your minds anyway.  Thanks again. 

Doug

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## oldwave

> I was just about to post the same thing!  Thanks to all involved at the Wellington get together.  I had a great time.  It was fun to sit back and hear the different songs being called out and doing my best to follow along watching the hands / chord changes from whoever called it out!  I just wish the picking would have been longer than the drive!  When the phone starts blowing up...it's time to go.  Some of us really should get together at our camp this summer and play by the lake or around the campfire.  Think about how far it would be for you to Andover, Ohio (on Pymatuning Lake).  Keep it in the back of your minds anyway.  Thanks again. 
> 
> Doug


Thats sounds great Doug, I know the area and its not far from me. Let everyone know.

----------


## Ed Goist

I'll add my thanks all the way around too. *What a GREAT TIME!*
Thanks especially to Eric for securing the venue and planning everything.
It was a marvelous day...Great people, LOTS of talent, great instruments, and great fellowship.
I learned so much today...Thanks!
Can't wait for the next get-together!
Ed

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Eric C.

Wow, what a good time. There ended up being.... twelve of us from the cafe showing up throughout the day? Thanks everyone for coming out. Not sure where Andover is at but I'll be there!

The establishment owners wanted me to thank everyone for coming by, they had a wonderful time listening to everyone.

Mandolinleee, I'm so glad you were able to make it this time and I hope you enjoy your day sightseeing in Cleveland today, even with this rain.

I'm really happy we had such a great turnout this time around and I think a thanks is in order to mandolincafe for giving us mandolin folks a place to orgainze such events. Without this site, this kind of stuff wouldn't happen.

Eric

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi to the Wellington Crowd -

WOW what a great way to spend a rainy Sunday afternoon. Eric C thanks for your organization of this event.

Also, a big THANK YOU to all the musicians that showed up. It was a fun event. I am glad I got to meet all of you.

A quick apology for my breathing problems, just something I have to live with.

It would be fun to get with you again to work out some tunes. Hoping that happens.

A big thank you to the Red Iron Bar & Grille for hosting us.

It was worth 150 miles of rainy highway.

Regards,
Lee

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C., 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## mandolinlee

To all the folks that lament on the 'Cafe that they don't have anyone to play with, go re-read this thread.

Put up a invitation for players in your area, find a venue and hold an event.

This started with three players last Fall and grew into 12 - 13 players yesterday.

Eric C had a good idea for this get-together and it was successful. Now future events are being considered.

Thanks, again Eric, Ed and Londy and everyone else.

Lee

----------

Eric C., 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Eric C.

Here is a photo of some of us a buddy of mine took (unknowingly).

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Dan Hulse

Thanks again to Eric and his band and everyone who showed up. That was a great time! Looking forward to the next one. I was thinking that maybe a small dry erase board would have come in handy to scribble down some of the more complex chord changes.
Just an idea.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip... I was thinking that maybe a small dry erase board would have come in handy to scribble down some of the more complex chord changes. Just an idea.


This is an outstanding idea. Let's do it next time.

----------


## dwilken

i too had a GREAT time.  was great to put faces with the cafe handles.  the fact that the band was there to anchor things made it so much easier.  that was a great idea and it was very nice of them to do it.  as to that 3 chord hillbillies comments, if i had your voice i'd sell my mandolin & guitars and just sing.  i thought everything went smoothly.  everyone fit in, everyone played & communicated.  that's what it's all about.  i've been to too many things where it was more of an open mike thing.  someone would play, then someone else etc....   it was nice to be in a good old jam.  brought back a lot of memories.  i will be at the next one, and the next one and the next one.
  londy, as for your get together, i don't plan ahead so any date is good for me.  start praying that the fish bite and i can stock pile some.-hermie/dwilken

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## dwilken

as i reread my post i see it could be read into it that i was slamming flatrock hillbilly and telling him to sell his mando!!!!!!  not what i meant.  he is an excellent musician.  i was just sooooooo impressed with his voice. he and the guitar player from the band had voices i would kill for----hermie

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Doggone-it Hermie, I misunderstood and already gave away my mandolins and guitar! 
Only kidding of course. Thank you for the compliment. I never took it to be 'slamming' in any way. 
I do like to sing my old country/bluegrass/rockabilly songs. Problem is sometimes I don't know when to shut up and give the other guys a turn. 
I really did have a great time hearing all the different styles of playing and it was lots of fun to meet the people from this friendly forum. 
Gotta thank Doug for 207 and the 'Stubby'. I'm still pretty new to the mandolin and I love trying new picks!

----------


## Londy

> I second the sentiment, it was loads of fun, and Mandolee was the highlight for me ! I will plan on trying to host something down here in the Cleveland Akron area later in the summer. 
> John


That would be great John. I will be hosting one as well. I posted some dates in Aug or Sept for folks to let me know what works best. I look forward to your event!!!

----------


## Londy

I also wanted to give a loud shout out to Eric for arranging such a GREAT time with all the wonderful people that showed up. This group was a lot of fun to play with and provided much variety in music. Thanks for inviting me and will definitely attend again. 

PS:  I will be hosting an event as well. I just need to assess which dates work best for most. 
Aug 25, or Sept 1, or Sept 22, or Sept 29th. Please let me know what works and I will provide a new forum with all the details on this fun-filled event.

----------

Eric C.

----------


## mandolinlee

Thanks for all the nice comments.

A dry erase board sounds like a good idea to me. I brought 4-5 copies of several songs I play, some paper to create a sign-in sheet and a camera and got so excited making music forgot and left them all in the car.

On the ride home, I mentioned to my wife 2 things we were missing: there were no female mandolinists or left-handed players.

Thanks, again for a great day and I look forward to "doin' it all again."

Lee

----------

Londy

----------


## Londy

Folks, I need to confirm 2 dates for the September Jam I will be hosting.  Which date is better, Sept 21st or 22nd. I was not sure if people could make Saturday the 21st due to folks gigging.  Please let me know and I will confirm with all the event details.

----------

